# Advice/opinions?



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Hi there,I was wondering if anyone could help me at all. I have had IBS virtually all my life (I'm 20), and I have suffered from depression from a young age as well. I am on antidepressants - but I have been finding increasingly that I have been getting anxious and panicky about things that I know really shouldn't worry me. Like how clean the house is, etc etc. It doesn't sound like much, I know, but it is really starting to affect my life. I have also suffered from an eating disorder for about 10 years - but it goes through stages when it is drastically worse than others. Am I overreacting? Is this just a part of life for everyone, or am I just weird?!?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

Hi Kyestar.... We all experience anxiety on some level... when it begins to affect our activities of daily living, it means it may be time for some intervention. If you are taking an antidepressant but still feeling anxious, you may need to see your physician to find out if a different antidepressant or an additional anti-anxiety medication might work better for you.My son has obsessive-compulsive disorder.... and I also have a few of those tendencies myself. My therapist tells me that it is a result of more than just one thing going on. One, there could be another brain neurotransmitter dysfunction occuring... and two, there could be some psychological implications.The good news is that you are not alone in this. If I were to make a guess (and in no way am I attempting to diagnose or treat you here).... I would tend to lean in the direction that you need to find a good therapist whom you can trust and work on building up your confidence, self-esteem and self-respect. Be sure that you are in close contact with a good behavioral health caregiver.Hope this helps, Warmly, Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kyestar, can add much to what Evie said really. Do you see someone now?For those of us with similar problems, especially the anxiety, it is in part living learning and dealing with it the best we can, but also getting/having help if it overwhelms us.


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

No, I don't see anyone currently, although there is a counselling service at uni that I could go to. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

kyestar, why don't you go check out what they could offer for you as that could be a big help to you.This could be a positve approach for you at the moment. Calming those day to day anxieties and having someone to talk to and help can help a lot. I also know what you mean by the little things adding up, so to nip them before they slowly build up, sometimes before we realize it and a lot of times we just get use to it, and then they overwhelm you. So not waiting is the way to go and is easier in the long run.let us know how your making out.Also read this again or if you haven't and hopfully it helps some and gives you something to think about. http://www.mindbodymed.com/EducationCenter/fight.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

Allow me to "second" what Eric just proposed, Kyestar. The right kind of medication and therapy can make all the difference in the world in your life.... including the severity level of your IBS.Let us know how you are doing. We're all here to support you.Warm Regards, Evie


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Thanks heaps everyone!Eric, great article. It was really helpful







I vistited my doctor yesterday, and told him about this anxiety. He upped my dosage of Cipramil and told me to come back in 2 weeks if it's not better. I will go and see the counsellors at uni soon also - just very busy at the moment! (I really do need to make time for me!).One of the things that seems to trigger off these anxiety attacks is my eyesight. It's been getting much worse lately - in the last year, it's gone from needing glasses when reading to needing them to see what's on the shelf at the supermarket! I will make an appointment to get my eyes retested, hopefully tomorrow. That might help, or at least make me feel like I am doing something positive towards the situation.Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

Glad things are looking up for you, Kyestar.Here's hoping more positive things start happening for you.Warm Regards, Evie


----------

